# Restaurant Spotting



## thickbob (Aug 14, 2007)

I frequent a local all-you-can-eat restaurant for two reasons, one, for the best food deal in town, and two, I usually get to see some really fat chicks adding to their score on the scales. Today was a real winner.

A mega-fat chick arrived just after I did. She is probably in the 450-500 range, nice looking, as as you would expect, loaded with fat almost everywhere. I was such a thrill watching her waddle repeatedly to the food bar for a reload. Seeing her belly apron bounce off her thighs kept me at attention, and you could almost feel the seismic shocks with each change in vertical placement of her gluteous maximus muscles. Despite the waddling she still had great compress and release action of the heavily insulated thighs.

But her most noticeable feature, enhanced by a sleeveless top, was her mega-colossal, Sonntag-sized bow dimps. Actually, they weren't, shapewise, dimps but rather sort of sleeves. The fat was so massive and soft that the lush tissue draped down over the joints like massive foreskins. Whenever, she sat back down with another plate of food, she first adjusted her belly in standard fashion and then moved her "sleeves" up a bit so as not to mash the fold when she set her arms on the table.

I sat at my place until a while after she left, completely debilitated with sensory overload and an anatomical disturbance. It's a good thing Sonntag wasn't there as he would have expired on the spot with cardiac arrest.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 14, 2007)

and she...got to see a *[*removed by Mod*]*


----------



## Kortana (Aug 14, 2007)

OMG Mossy- the more I read your posts the more I am beginning to think we fell from the same tree!

Again- this goes back to the post I made the other day. 

Thickbob; how much was the entrance today to the Fat Girl Zoo? $8.95? And to think you actually got to see her grazing! What a treat!

You know, we face all types but that post was special. I am pro-fat but I don't know what's worse- a bunch of guys watching me as I eat laughing cause I am fat or a guy sitting and watching me enjoy my caloric intake.

Sorry if that was rude, but that post deserved it.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 14, 2007)

Well, now his post is where it should be, even if the way he speaks of women is..well..I said my piece. bye...


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh okay, no no, that is not the direction this thread should be going in. Bad Justin.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Aug 14, 2007)

Seriously though, I <3 me some bow dimps. Specifically for some elbow sex.

Actually, I've never done that. I dunno, I feel awkward when staring at large women eating .. I mean, I feel compelled to strike up a conversation or something.

I require some pix.


----------



## xoxoshelby (Aug 14, 2007)

Well there's one reason I don't go to buffets


----------



## volatile (Aug 14, 2007)

Uhm. I think I would feel completly creeped out if anyone sat and watched me eat let alone get an actual erection from it.

And I just threw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Aug 14, 2007)

volatile said:


> Uhm. I think I would feel completly creeped out if anyone sat and watched me eat let alone get an actual erection from it.
> 
> And I just threw up in my mouth a little.



I.........was.... feeling better.

Well said, volatile... 

I'm never going to a buffet again. >.<


----------



## furious styles (Aug 14, 2007)

sounds pretty hot bro.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 14, 2007)

Maybe I'm weird but I don't really mind if someone enjoys watching me eat, or waddling, or just being fat.

In fact...I kinda like it


----------



## elle camino (Aug 14, 2007)

xoxoshelby said:


> Well there's one reason I don't go to buffets



amen.
........


----------



## Tooz (Aug 14, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Maybe I'm weird but I don't really mind if someone enjoys watching me eat, or waddling, or just being fat.
> 
> In fact...I kinda like it



I'm with you.

Honestly? I see a LOT of women on this board complain that they aren't desired like "normal" sized women are. This is a relatively common occurrence here, that's a safe statement. However, when a man comes by and pays homage to a fat woman or whatever, the women here act like someone just smeared their faces with pus or something. It's NOT that disgusting! The OP's little vignette was actually pretty tastefully written, if not a little objectifying. However, NEWS FLASH-- all you women who wish to be treated like "normal" women? Well, that is that this IS. Just as regular guys oogle skinny women, this guy (and plenty others) oogle fat women being fat.

So, yeah, I'm with SVS. If a guy was thinking all of this as he saw me at a buffet, I'd probably be amused/tickled, not O GOD IMMA VOMIT DFSKHFKHJAHHHhhh.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 14, 2007)

different gut reactions, folks. it happens. doesn't make one right and the rest wrong. 

and if you're gonna put it out there, take the negative reactions along with the positive ones. you've gotta know you're not going to please everyone.


----------



## Ivy (Aug 14, 2007)

Tooz said:


> I'm with you.
> 
> Honestly? I see a LOT of women on this board complain that they aren't desired like "normal" sized women are. This is a relatively common occurrence here, that's a safe statement. However, when a man comes by and pays homage to a fat woman or whatever, the women here act like someone just smeared their faces with pus or something. It's NOT that disgusting! The OP's little vignette was actually pretty tastefully written, if not a little objectifying. However, NEWS FLASH-- all you women who wish to be treated like "normal" women? Well, that is that this IS. Just as regular guys oogle skinny women, this guy (and plenty others) oogle fat women being fat.
> 
> So, yeah, I'm with SVS. If a guy was thinking all of this as he saw me at a buffet, I'd probably be amused/tickled, not O GOD IMMA VOMIT DFSKHFKHJAHHHhhh.



mmhmm..

p.s. i miss you, please be alive for me soon


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Aug 14, 2007)

elle camino said:


> different gut reactions, folks. it happens. doesn't make one right and the rest wrong.
> 
> and if you're gonna put it out there, take the negative reactions along with the positive ones. you've gotta know you're not going to please everyone.



Bingo .. without the negative or positive input. Every thread would just sink like a rock .. I see no problem with having it go both ways in terms of opinions.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 14, 2007)

damn..said I said my piece..but...lol....people might need to be prepared to not derail threads on other boards, as well...the OP of any given thread might be offended when we come around and start in with comments and/or pictures that really have nothing to do with what was originally very important..to them. Cannot say your 'stuff' is more important.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 15, 2007)

elle camino said:


> different gut reactions, folks. it happens. doesn't make one right and the rest wrong.
> 
> and if you're gonna put it out there, take the negative reactions along with the positive ones. you've gotta know you're not going to please everyone.





BothGunsBlazing said:


> Bingo .. without the negative or positive input. Every thread would just sink like a rock .. I see no problem with having it go both ways in terms of opinions.



Exactly. Opinions are fine, the way they are expressed is the issue on this board, and the rude/judgmental posts are NOT welcome. Period.


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 15, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Maybe I'm weird but I don't really mind if someone enjoys watching me eat, or waddling, or just being fat.
> 
> In fact...I kinda like it




I'm with you 100% here. I just plain enjoy it.


----------



## troubadours (Aug 15, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Maybe I'm weird but I don't really mind if someone enjoys watching me eat, or waddling, or just being fat.
> 
> In fact...I kinda like it



seconded/thirded/whatevered


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 15, 2007)

troubadours said:


> seconded/thirded/whatevered



Twelveth? Whatever. 

I'm going to be eating anyway, so if the guy I'm with gets a charge out of that, or that I "dared" to get a dessert? More power to him. Better than some guy I've got to get into hooker gear for just to get his attention. 

Imagine, a man so basically wired that the simple act of me browsing a buffet - FULLY CLOTHED - and picking my favorite treats to enjoy could help wind his clock?? 

And yes, I realize this man was not with this woman, but hey... he didn't hoot at her or holler, or rub his boner on her ass at the macaroni tray, he observed something he liked, and then came here to share it on a board where it is well within acceptable topics.

What a scoundrel. 

I should post more about the stock boys Heather and I ogle at the supermarket. I'm not even sure they're old enough and we've fully "enjoyed" their presence.


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 15, 2007)

Yeah, I've got to say, if you appeal to me visually, or on a physical/sexual level, I'm going to check you out. I probably won't go about treating you like a herd animal, but I am going to look.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 15, 2007)

I am disappointed that a man who obviously loves fat women is made to feel like a criminal for a completely honest and harmless post. He wasn't standing over her drooling and rubbing his crotch. He liked what he saw. BFD. I would enjoy it - and do on occasion.

It's one of the many facets of an FA.


----------



## Robukfa (Aug 15, 2007)

In my 10 years surfing Dimensions, only in the last two or three years have we had some hyper-sensitive posters who #SHOCK HORROR# are alarmed and raise their hands when a sighting is "objectified". We used to have really good sighting posts on the old board, without somebody jumping in to make the OP feel guilty.

Well can I ask these posters something? How are men and women meant to interact and formulate relationships without looking, admitting, even documenting what they find attractive? I am getting mighty sick of these "holier than thou" posters that are quick to jump in and stamp out my increased heart beat after reading a classic sighting story.

This, after all, is the WEIGHT board, where admirers like myself can celebrate big beautiful women and the indescribable thrill that rushes through one when confronted with divinity "in the flesh".

Finally, thanks to Sandy and all the other wonderful ladies on the board who have helped to allay the OP's fears that he has offended all women. The last thing I want is for people to shy away from posting what I find truly memorable occasions when I've spotted or seen somebody I just know I'm never going to forget.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm absolutely with SVS, Tooz, AnnMarie, Rebecca, Ivy, et al. I'd quite enjoy knowing a man was liking what he saw when watching me at a buffet. It would sure make a change from the nudgers and nodders that indicate oh so unsubtly for their table companions to see the fat woman getting food. (Interestingly, I don't eat any more than they do..)

Why is there anything wrong with a man enjoying seeing a woman he is attracted to, doing something that arouses him? It happens all the time. I wonder if the posters here who were disgusted, would be so offended at the thought of a man enjoying how they look in a bathing suit while swimming, or in a leotard while doing a work out. Is it the food angle that upsets them so much, or are they just disgusted by a man they don't know, finding them sexually attractive, period? Even if they took to wearing a burkha, I'll bet there are guys that find those sexually arousing, sooo...  

People will always find others sexually arousing, it's HUMAN NATURE and it's different strokes for different folks. 

I found this thread's original post rather sweet. It's not about objectification. It's about a young man seeing something sexy and gorgeous to the extent that he wanted to share the experience with "accepting" people.


----------



## Emma (Aug 15, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I am disappointed that a man who obviously loves fat women is made to feel like a criminal for a completely honest and harmless post. He wasn't standing over her drooling and rubbing his crotch. He liked what he saw. BFD. I would enjoy it - and do on occasion.
> 
> It's one of the many facets of an FA.



Seconded. :eat1:


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm going to talk about someone here without having asked for his permission, but I don't think he'll care and if he does, he can withhold doughnuts from me. And his friend Moe, too.

Anyway, I used to date a guy who liked to watch me eat. A lot. I mean he liked it a lot, but I admit I also ate a lot and he enjoyed that quite a bit. Sometimes, watching me eat would give him an erection. Sometimes, he'd be so into watching me eat that he'd touch himself unconsciously. It wasn't anything overt or disgusting. It was just a natural reaction. Frankly, I thought it was one of the hottest things ever.


----------



## CrankySpice (Aug 15, 2007)

Yeah, I dig it. And I enjoy the sighting posts, too. Although my response to one was viewed as "negative", it was more a response to the OPs desire to chase after the girl than his enjoyment at seeing her....and I was just giving my opinion based on how I'd react.

And AM--totally with ya on the hot underage grocery stock boys, to my shame. They make me all warm and giggly.


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 15, 2007)

Yeah, basically. Ogling's a fact of life, people. 

(now somebody ogle me, dammit! )


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 15, 2007)

Tooz said:


> However, NEWS FLASH-- all you women who wish to be treated like "normal" women? Well, that is that this IS. Just as regular guys oogle skinny women, this guy (and plenty others) oogle fat women being fat.



And just like "normal" women, not all women of any shape or size are going to appreciate being oogled in public. Yes it happens and always will. Doesn't mean they have to like it. Some will think it's nice, some will be indifferent and some might be down right scared by it. 

None of the opinions are right or wrong and all women should be able to voice their opinion on it as mildly or as strongly as they see fit.


----------



## Tooz (Aug 15, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> And just like "normal" women, not all women of any shape or size are going to appreciate being oogled in public. Yes it happens and always will. Doesn't mean they have to like it. Some will think it's nice, some will be indifferent and some might be down right scared by it.
> 
> None of the opinions are right or wrong and all women should be able to voice their opinion on it as mildly or as strongly as they see fit.



They don't need to insult the guy for posting this here. I can understand if they feel weird, but they can express themselves in a nicer manner. It's not like he said he was aching to cram his erect penis into her gaping maw or anything. As said in other threads, if you can't post this shit here, where can you post it?


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 15, 2007)

CrankySpice said:


> Yeah, I dig it. And I enjoy the sighting posts, too. Although my response to one was viewed as "negative", it was more a response to the OPs desire to chase after the girl than his enjoyment at seeing her....and I was just giving my opinion based on how I'd react.
> 
> And AM--totally with ya on the hot underage grocery stock boys, to my shame. They make me all warm and giggly.



Yeah, I always wonder if I've been a sighting... that would be sort of neat. Nice to make a fat-lovin' guys day.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 15, 2007)

Tooz said:


> As said in other threads, if you can't post this shit here, where can you post it?



As it was mentioned earlier, this thread was moved to the weight room. Once here it was no longer off topic and calmed down considerably. 

But I also stand by my opinion. If you or anyone else thinks what the guy posted was great, by all means say so! Scream it from the mountain tops! Make your voices heard. Let the guy know it was appreciated.

But that doesn't make the other opinions wrong and they should have the same rights to express themselves. If a women is creeped out by it she should also be able to say so too and just as strongly.

Well, that's my opinion anyways.


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 15, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> As it was mentioned earlier, this thread was moved to the weight room. Once here it was no longer off topic and calmed down considerably.
> 
> But I also stand by my opinion. If you or anyone else thinks what the guy posted was great, by all means say so! Scream it from the mountain tops! Make your voices heard. Let the guy know it was appreciated.
> 
> ...



I agree Jack, and their opinions are still here, so clearly that's fine. 

It is (as we've been saying, and frankly even I'm tired of it) about "how" opinions are expressed, and there is some rude/judgmental tone here that is over the line, but only one thing was actually edited in terms of moderation. 

And with that said (not trying to be a last worder, promise) I'd like this side line dropped so this thread can stay on topic, since we already have a thread about this particular avenue going. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Aug 15, 2007)

Just for the record, Ive sat in more than one buffet in the past and enjoyed the sight of an attractive fat woman going up to the food tables. (Its an image Ive used probably more often that I shouldve in my fanta-sizing fiction.) As long as Im not being intrusive  or ignoring my wife  what is the harm? (Missus B has ogled more than her share of good-lookin waiters and also makes a point of viewing PBRodeo just to see the studly cowpokes in their tight pants, so I know this watching biz isnt just a Mars/Venus thing.) Though I probably wouldnt describe any sightings I made in quite the same terms (I suspect the seismic disturbance reference couldve been viewed as pejorative by some women readers, though I dont think it was intended to be), I think thickbobs posting was an honest little piece of writing.


----------



## fatgirl33 (Aug 15, 2007)

Robukfa said:


> We used to have really good sighting posts on the old board, without somebody jumping in to make the OP feel guilty.



This is something I rather miss from the old boards. Sightings made for some fun posts, sometimes very creative and always done with fondness. I'm a big people watcher when I'm out in public, so I appreciate the observations. In fact I've thought about adding my own observations, but usually by the time I get back to the computer they've slipped my mind...

Brenda


----------



## thickbob (Aug 15, 2007)

Many thanks to all of you who have taken my post in a positive way. That's what was intended.

For those who criticized it negatively, I want to say that I didn't do anything in the restaurant that was inappropriate. Yes, I looked at her a lot, naturally. But I didn't see any indication that she was nervous. From the natural setting arrangement of the tables she was about 30 feet from me at about my 11 oclock position. So it was natural that she would be in my normal field of vision regardless of her size. Even when she went to reload her plate I never had to turn my head more than about 45 degrees about the vertical axis. So, my body position and movements were what you'd expect.

I am an FA who prefers the supersize figure, and for all the same reasons that all other FAs have expressed. I noticed her and looked at her simply because she is beautiful. The "extra" 250-300 pounds (as society would call it) along with its genetic allocation is enhancing her beauty and femininty. It makes her markedly alluring. She appears to be very womanly and cuddly. I find the full-grown womanly figure to be profoundly desirable.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 15, 2007)

I have people seeming way too interested in what I'm eating when I'm out on past occasions. Personally, I thought they were being assholes that wanted to tell me what to eat (OMG DON'T TRY TO TELL ME WHAT TO EAT BECAUSE THOSE ARE FIGHTING WORDS ) or poke fun at the fat girl (yes, maybe I was being too sensitive because now I don't give a sh*t and rarely notice if anyone watches me or not). 
Point being, I think that most people watching me eat usually don't do it as a turn on- but more just to be jerks. If a guy wants to watch me eat and gets some kind of thrill out of it, then more power to him because I probably won't care. Just keep it to yourself though if I don't know you......


----------



## volatile (Aug 15, 2007)

Maybe I'm in the minority but I don't care to be oggled at period. I would be less offended if a guy just came up to me and said something like "I think your attractive and I enjoy watching large woman eat." then I would be like "Alright dude go on with your bad self." Hell he could sit at my table and watch for all I care.

It's the simple fact of someone staring at you and not knowing there intentions that makes me uncomfortble. Why should I be made to feel uncomfortable just so I don't offend someone who I don't know is an FA?

I would be just as offended and creeped out if I was some skinny chick with huge tits and a guy was openly staring at them. You know what i would do? I would go up to him, ask him wtf he was looking at and be so very tempted to punch him in the throat. How is that different?

This is just my opinion on the matter because not all woman think the same. Some woman like to be oggled and some don't. There is no universal answer so no one person's response is better than the other.


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 15, 2007)

In a perfect world, dudes who ogle me would come up and talk to me and have some social intelligence/confidence, etc.

That isn't always the case.

So, in the meantime, if they want to admire/ogle me from afar, I welcome it. To me, and I realize that this is just a matter of my own perception, there's a difference between being ogled and being treated like cattle. There are plenty of guys that I find beautiful and I watch them knowing that it's just a matter of physical attractiveness. I'm not plotting ways of following them home or thinking of them as just lovely bits of fuckable flesh. They're just attractive and pleasant to look at. 

I guess that's just how I see it. I've had guys stare at me with that "you're like a hot hole I could put my wang in" look in their eyes. Also guys stare at me who just have that "wow" look in their eyes. Maybe I can discern it, maybe I can't. Maybe I'm just imagining it. But that's what makes it okay for me, in general.



volatile said:


> Maybe I'm in the minority but I don't care to be oggled at period. I would be less offended if a guy just came up to me and said something like "I think your attractive and I enjoy watching large woman eat." then I would be like "Alright dude go on with your bad self." Hell he could sit at my table and watch for all I care.
> 
> It's the simple fact of someone staring at you and not knowing there intentions that makes me uncomfortble. Why should I be made to feel uncomfortable just so I don't offend someone who I don't know is an FA?
> 
> ...


----------



## volatile (Aug 15, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> In a perfect world, dudes who ogle me would come up and talk to me and have some social intelligence/confidence, etc.
> 
> That isn't always the case.
> 
> ...



I totally understand what your saying and I respect it. I was just sort of dumbfounded how someone could imply that just because some people are not comfortable being stared at that it was somehow wrong.

Trust me, I like looking at people. I watch porn lol I like looking at the paysite board. I do my fair share of checking people out in public also I just don't stare or anything. 

I guess getting an erection would be normal because your looking at something that turns you on. So I take back my whole puke comment. As a woman I couldn't understand what that was like. So dude I may have offended, I apologize.

Man....what I wouldn't give to have a wang, if only for a day.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Aug 15, 2007)

Someone please oogle me. I could use the boost in my ego. XD


----------



## Never2fat4me (Aug 15, 2007)

Ever since you walked into the room, my eyes are fairly bursting from ogling you...

Chris :wubu: 



Famouslastwords said:


> Someone please oogle me. I could use the boost in my ego. XD


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 15, 2007)

I don't really care if people watch me eat. Hell, I'm usually to entangled in the meal I'm savoring to care...and as longer as the admirer doesn't ask for a piece of my food, we're all good.


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 15, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> I don't really care if people watch me eat. Hell, I'm usually to entangled in the meal I'm savoring to care...and as longer as the admirer doesn't ask for a piece of my food, we're all good.



I tried to rep you for this and, sadly, couldn't!


----------



## Tooz (Aug 15, 2007)

volatile said:


> I totally understand what your saying and I respect it. I was just sort of dumbfounded how someone could imply that just because some people are not comfortable being stared at that it was somehow wrong.



You might be referring to my post, so in this case, I must clarify. I really was particularly addressing the women who complain about being "undesirable" who then complain when someone shows desire in a way that does not fit what they want. That does happen here from time to time. You actually make good points-- it probably is better if the person actually comes up and just says it outright-- you have to give them props for it or whatever. I guess, if someone were staring at me somewhat constantly, I would walk up and ask wtf they were doing, but the concept in and of itself doesn't bother me per se.


----------



## Tooz (Aug 15, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> I tried to rep you for this and, sadly, couldn't!



I got her for you. :batting:


----------



## elle camino (Aug 15, 2007)

how about for some of us having a person gape at us while we eat is just unsettling, and our personal body image has absolutely nothing to do with it? i still don't see what's so upsetting about the differences of opinion, here.
to each their own.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 15, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> I tried to rep you for this and, sadly, couldn't!



I got her for ya.... hehehehe


----------



## dodo (Aug 16, 2007)

More, more, more!


----------



## KuroBara (Aug 16, 2007)

thickbob said:


> I frequent a local all-you-can-eat restaurant for two reasons, one, for the best food deal in town, and two, I usually get to see some really fat chicks adding to their score on the scales. Today was a real winner.
> 
> A mega-fat chick arrived just after I did. She is probably in the 450-500 range, nice looking, as as you would expect, loaded with fat almost everywhere. I was such a thrill watching her waddle repeatedly to the food bar for a reload. Seeing her belly apron bounce off her thighs kept me at attention, and you could almost feel the seismic shocks with each change in vertical placement of her gluteous maximus muscles. Despite the waddling she still had great compress and release action of the heavily insulated thighs.
> 
> ...


Dude, this was beautiful, albeit total horndog. I'm going to do a buffet today, just to make some guy's or guys' stroke fantasies. And I am not being sarcastic. I've seen some folk jump on the OP because of his post, but I gotta tell you...the post pleased me like a chocolate feather in juuuuust the right place. True, it could have been worded differently, but, it had the feeling of a man telling his best friend his latest wet dream, and let's face it, those aren't as PC as they could be. Would complain about being a wet dream? Nope.


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 16, 2007)

KuroBara said:


> Dude, this was beautiful, albeit total horndog. I'm going to do a buffet today, just to make some guy's or guys' stroke fantasies. And I am not being sarcastic. I've seen some folk jump on the OP because of his post, but I gotta tell you...the post pleased me like a chocolate feather in juuuuust the right place. True, it could have been worded differently, but, it had the feeling of a man telling his best friend his latest wet dream, and let's face it, those aren't as PC as they could be. Would complain about being a wet dream? Nope.



hahah, great post Kuro.  I agree, but I must know what is this chocolate feather you speak of and where would it be if not being eaten??? LOL


----------



## volatile (Aug 16, 2007)

Tooz said:


> You might be referring to my post, so in this case, I must clarify. I really was particularly addressing the women who complain about being "undesirable" who then complain when someone shows desire in a way that does not fit what they want. That does happen here from time to time. You actually make good points-- it probably is better if the person actually comes up and just says it outright-- you have to give them props for it or whatever. I guess, if someone were staring at me somewhat constantly, I would walk up and ask wtf they were doing, but the concept in and of itself doesn't bother me per se.



Ahh I gotcha. Actually when I wasn't writing that I didn't know who I was referring to. I just read all the posts then replied, didn't remember who wrote it and didn't feel like going back and checking. Which probably explains why I took it the wrong way. So, my fault.

But yea, my point was that I don't like people staring if I'm eating or not eating. I'm sure they do, but I don't pay attention most of the time. If I do catch someone staring it just makes me uncomfortable and kind of ruins my day. Sometimes things like that just get to me, no matter how comfortable I am with being fat. I guess I just have good days and bad days and I know I have a ways to go before I can just let it all hang out there like a lot of people here can. I know a lot of people here have been very active in fat acceptance for over 20 years but it's only been like 6 or 8 month for me. Hopefully I'll be that comfortable soon because I really admire all the ladies and men here who feel completely and 100% comfortable in situations like that.


----------



## dodo (Aug 17, 2007)

I originally thought this thread was about "accidents".


----------



## thickbob (Aug 17, 2007)

Regarding your last post........ok, I understand you better now. You're not used to being regarded as normal, as you should be. The other fat chicks on the board who are positive (or better) about their size have gotten used to us FAs who crave them and who realize that they are "normal" or, to me, better than normal.

Having been an FA all my life, I never let another guy put me down for chasing fat chicks. I never cared about what he thought about who I dated, and I didn't care about his choices. I don't want a woman who can be folded over twice and put in your lunch bucket but I know there are guys who do. They can have them. Just let me have the superior ones who are softer, rounder, heavier, fuller, and exude the epitome of womanhood. Men who are at an advanced stage of female appreciation go for the fat chicks. Guys who are just not up to speed run with the light-weights.


----------



## KuroBara (Aug 18, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> hahah, great post Kuro.  I agree, but I must know what is this chocolate feather you speak of and where would it be if not being eaten??? LOL


LOL, it's not real yet, but you gotta admit, it has possibilities. Someone should e-mail Godiva about this one.


----------



## fatmac (Aug 18, 2007)

I read all 3 pages of pros and cons and just had to weigh in. While I agree with the ladies who say that being stared down is creepy, I did not get that from the original piece. 

What I got was a guy describing a beautiful woman and if nobody has ever copped to it, thats what we do! Most guys are very visual and very vocal. I realize that some men have evolved from knuckle dragging apes to a higher level of enlightenment but most of us are still "horndogs" at heart.

I have to confess that I am as guilty as any guy out there. I love fat chicks and barbeque. I love watching them (casually, not with binoculars) I love to see them eat, walk, bend down, pretty much anything a fat girl is doing I'll watch. My wife is a big girl and she teases me when she catches me noticing another plus sized beauty. I am not disrespectful just honest...if it is fat and out there I am going to have a gander.

All this to say, big girls are beautiful and I think that was the goal of the original post, just to share a sighting of beauty.

So next time you girls are walking around and some poor guy is wiping the drool from the corner of his mouth...don't get mad, wink at him and know your HOT!

Mac


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 18, 2007)

Firstly, remember that I don't mind being "spotted" and that I "spot" fellas and pretty ladies myself, so I'm not picking on you, Mac (or any other "spotter").

BUT

I think it's the whole "referring to us as 'it' type thing" that might lead some folks to feel as though we're/they're being treated like cattle and not like human beings. Doing so does seem to indicate a bit of disrespect.



fatmac said:


> I am not disrespectful just honest...if *it* is fat and out there I am going to have a gander.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Aug 18, 2007)

This was me yesterday during an evening of fat girl buffet watching. I don't think I was noticed.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Aug 18, 2007)

listening in for some fatty stampede action .. their pace is quickening .. something gives speed to these fatties .. they must have refilled the mac n' cheese.


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 18, 2007)

must stop being snarky


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Aug 18, 2007)

my two stink. dang my heart is breaking.. ya can't plz everyone all the time.

OH NO SNARKNESS DELETED. please no no, don't do that. I do love a bit of criticism. 

oh geez, I forgot a bit of fun is prohibited. my bad.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Aug 18, 2007)

alright alright. that was no good of me. 







as a child I was very much all about Eek's girlfriend. I hope one day when I show my girlfriend off in my wallet, I'll have to unfold it like a poster too.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Aug 18, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> This was me yesterday during an evening of fat girl buffet watching. I don't think I was noticed.


Lol That's too funny.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 18, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> listening in for some fatty stampede action .. their pace is quickening .. something gives speed to these fatties .. they must have refilled the mac n' cheese.



You are a nut! LOL Too funny...


----------



## supersoup (Aug 18, 2007)

anything aragorn, does, i can support.

:wubu:


----------

